# Strange Scrollbar



## crushing (Mar 18, 2008)

I noticed a strange scroll bar on all my screens on MT that doesn't seem to have a purpose.  I thought I better let you know.  I don't know if it's an indicator of a problem, hack, or whatever.  Anyone else getting this?  Maybe you are getting something in its place that isn't coming to me because of my settings?

View attachment 9649


----------



## crushing (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm on a different computer now and get the 'Ads by Google' bar in place of the scroll bar shown in my OP.  It must be something with my settings on my laptop.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 18, 2008)

Probably. Some ad blockers filter it out. Doesn't worry me as most of the ads are seen by guests only. But that's a weird effect. I'll check into it more though.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 18, 2008)

Well he's lucky... I got ads by google on there where the scroll bar is for his... sigh...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 18, 2008)

You should be using FireFox dude.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 18, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> You should be using FireFox dude.


I _AM_ using firefox ... dude! Been using it ever since I first found out about it years ago... haven't turned back.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 18, 2008)

Dude, like get this: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865

It''s so totally rad!

:rofl:


----------



## crushing (Mar 19, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Probably. Some ad blockers filter it out. Doesn't worry me as most of the ads are seen by guests only. But that's a weird effect. I'll check into it more though.


 
I'll bet you're right.  I think the proxy server is filtering the ads.  I have to hit the back button twice to go back a page.  The first time clears the scroll bar and the second time actually goes back a page.  I've seen this happen with other sites where ads or other content was being blocked.  It can be a pain because if there are three ad areas on a page I have to hit the back button four times to go back a page.  Usually where content is blocked I see the standard corporate warning rather than just a scroll bar.

I wonder if Firefox handles the ad areas differently.  I know the content will still be blocked, but maybe it will go back a page better?  Hmmmm. . .

Thanks!!!!


----------

